# Dubai thoughts



## DubaiDR (Nov 7, 2018)

Hey everyone, I've recently moved to Dubai. 2 months ago to be precise, and so far I am loving it. Im heading home for Christmas though (surprising the family) 
Just thought I'd ask what's the one thing you all miss about your homes.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

DubaiDR said:


> Hey everyone, I've recently moved to Dubai. 2 months ago to be precise, and so far I am loving it. Im heading home for Christmas though (surprising the family)
> Just thought I'd ask what's the one thing you all miss about your homes.


Thanksgiving with family in the US is one of the few things I miss.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

DubaiDR said:


> Hey everyone, I've recently moved to Dubai. 2 months ago to be precise, and so far I am loving it. Im heading home for Christmas though (surprising the family)
> Just thought I'd ask what's the one thing you all miss about your homes.


Snow!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nothing.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> Nothing.


Holi Celebrations !!!


----------



## DubaiDR (Nov 7, 2018)

I like snow for about a day !!! I quickly get over it !!!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Snow!


Ugh, I'm going to Helsinki next week and not looking forward to that!


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Manners. Not enough please and thank you here for my liking
Good drivers. Where i am from people drive normally 

That is it


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh, and my '68 Camaro, I miss her so much.



















And why doesn't insert imagines work any longer?:mad2::mad2:


----------



## Toons (Nov 28, 2016)

Good customer service


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

Common sense


----------



## Desertxp (Nov 13, 2017)

Online shopping


----------



## DubaiDR (Nov 7, 2018)

Online shopping !!!! yep !!!!


----------



## Princessdubai (Jul 25, 2019)

People with good heart and my family


----------



## Andy Cap (Sep 6, 2018)

Queuing etiquette.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

hazelfrank said:


> Can you guide me to get a best personal loan in UAE? I'm struggling to get best option for it.


ADCB bank.


----------



## niceguyinUAE (Feb 12, 2020)

DubaiDR said:


> Hey everyone, I've recently moved to Dubai. 2 months ago to be precise, and so far I am loving it. Im heading home for Christmas though (surprising the family)
> Just thought I'd ask what's the one thing you all miss about your homes.


Welcome to Dubai! I actually miss the mountains and trees back home.


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

Dubai is such a beautiful country been there for a vacation.


----------

